# Cat honeycomb Question...Please HELP



## jjohio (Feb 24, 2012)

I came across an oven that heats to 2000 celcius!!...Picking it up next week..My question is since this will heat to 4000 F, which will melt platinum, Is it possible to melt Platinum right out of a convertor honeycomb? Im thinking the platinum would melt out but not sure??


----------



## rusty (Feb 24, 2012)

jjohio said:


> I came across an oven that heats to 2000 celcius!!...Picking it up next week..My question is since this will heat to 4000 F, which will melt platinum, Is it possible to melt Platinum right out of a convertor honeycomb? Im thinking the platinum would melt out but not sure??




Platinum melting out of the converter, happens everyday. A poorly tuned engine running on the lean side will certainly melt honey comb and anything attached to it blowing everything onto the roadside.

Post some pictures or at least give us a model number of that super oven.


----------



## jjohio (Feb 25, 2012)

Will post pics of oven when i get it home...So will the comb itself burn up leaving Platinum?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2012)

jjohio said:


> Will post pics of oven when i get it home...So will the comb itself burn up leaving Platinum?



I doubt it, it will probably melt everything into a blob, like when it gets melted in a converter on the car.
You really didn't think it would be that easy?

Jim


----------



## jjohio (Feb 25, 2012)

Jim, I have never seen a "blob"...Ive seen where the cone is completely goin before, but never it melted...I cant imagine it being to tough but thats why im asking questions...I dont No of anybody with capabilities of 4000 degree melting, thats the tough part..I no alot of people have gotten platinum, just cant melt it


----------



## jjohio (Feb 25, 2012)

I had heard at the refineries they run the whole cones through furnace...not sure though


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 25, 2012)

The big companies do it, but they have million dollar furnaces, and they may use collectors like nickel.
It isn't as easy as melting the honeycomb ceramic away. I have seen a few melted converters and the material melts into very hard blobs of all the honeycomb. 

Jim


----------



## jjohio (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody else have anything?


----------



## skippy (Feb 25, 2012)

It might work. The cordieirite will melt at that temperature. If the cordierite will flux the alumina/lanthanide washcoat, you could get recovery. You might have to add flux if it doesn't.


----------



## jjohio (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks skippy!!


----------



## greatgems (Feb 29, 2012)

well i tried to use my gold furnice once didnt work obviously all refiners use a furnace that can melt the honey comb which is ceramic and the platinum as long as it can melt both they have different gravities so the metal will end up at the bottom just make sure you melt it long enough hope your furnace is big enough and where you located im in ontario if you are close enough to Niagara ontario i would help out.


----------

